# The end all guide to passing the NREMT-B test.



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Instructions start around 25 seconds in.

http://youtu.be/ZOXG8wtxx_w

Good luck on your test!

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Spark (Oct 3, 2011)

Stealing this.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeeeeze... :rofl:


----------



## EMT Phares (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL Love it!!!


----------



## Calichic (Oct 22, 2011)

:beerchug::rofl:





NVRob said:


> Instructions start around 25 seconds in.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZOXG8wtxx_w
> 
> ...



Thats awesome lol 
:beerchug:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

Rob, sometimes I wonder how you are so awesome h34r:


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't decide if this more awesome than true.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Rob, sometimes I wonder how you are so awesome h34r:



There's a reason my nickname in HS was Robby Awesome 

Alright in all seriousness. When someone asks for advice on passing the NREMT whether it be B, I/85, I/99 or P what's the first thing everyone always says? safety, ABCs...I figured if I added a song to compare it to it might help the monotony of studying.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> There's a reason my nickname in HS was Robby Awesome
> 
> Alright in all seriousness. When someone asks for advice on passing the NREMT whether it be B, I/85, I/99 or P what's the first thing everyone always says? safety, ABCs...I figured if I added a song to compare it to it might help the monotony of studying.



Actually I believe the first thing that is said is "use the search tool".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

